# free box+ imprimantes wifi, comment ça marche?



## estomak (8 Octobre 2008)

B'jour
Voila, j'ai un gros bleme. Pas moyen d'imprimer en même temps que je surfe sur le net, depuis que j'ai installé une imprimante Wifi, ce matin même; imprimante qui être reliée, par Wifi, à la freebox, et par wifi, à mon ordinateur.
J'ai eu beau bidouiller dans tous les sens, activer le mode routeur de la freebox, ça ne marche pas. Pour imprimer, il faut que je me déconnecte d'internet et que je switche sur la connection wifi à l'imprimante. Personne n'aurait le début d'une idée de solution?


----------



## antro (8 Octobre 2008)

Switcher la connexion Wifi à sur l'imprimante ?
Cela voudrait donc dire que ton imprimante n'est pas sur le même réseau Wifi que ta freebox, et qu'elle serait elle même serveur Wifi ?
Dans ce cas, c'est normal que tu n'y arrives pas.

Il faut trouver le moyen d'ajouter ton imprimante sur ton réseau Wifi. (Et ça passe inévitablement par mettre ta freebox en mode routeur).
Là, tout dépend de ton imprimante.

Donc un conseil, reviens à la conf qui marchait sans ton imprimante. Passes ta freebox en routeur si ce n'etait pas le cas, et essaie de faire joindre ton réseau Wifi à ton imprimante.


----------



## estomak (9 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Il faut trouver le moyen d'ajouter ton imprimante sur ton réseau Wifi. (Et ça passe inévitablement par mettre ta freebox en mode routeur).
> Là, tout dépend de ton imprimante.
> 
> Donc un conseil, reviens à la conf qui marchait sans ton imprimante. Passes ta freebox en routeur si ce n'etait pas le cas, et essaie de faire joindre ton réseau Wifi à ton imprimante.




Ma freebox est déja en mode routeur mais ca marche pas plus.
J'ai tout désinstallé/réinstallé les pilotes de l'imprimante mais au dernier moment, cette fois, l'assistant de config hp me met votre périphérique n'a pas été trouvé. J'ai alors encore le choix me dit-il d'ajouter un périphérique par ip, je met l'ip de mon routeur et ça marche pas plus! idem si je mets l'ip de airport qu'on lit dans les préférences reseau à :AirPort est connecté à mapomme et possède l&#8217;adresse IP 192.******
grosse galere quoi!
merci quand meme pour la réponse!

* c'est une hp photosmart C4500


----------



## Djangonico (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je galère depuis un mois avec mon hp 4390, et j'ai trouvé ça, si ce post peut aider:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8111460&#8111460
En tous cas, la manip m'a l'air bonne, car moi depuis je communique en wifi avec mon tout en un (scan et copie) même si j'arrive pas à imprimer!!! Mais c'est une autre (pas sûr) histoire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2008)

Je vois qu'il n'y a pas qu'avec les Livebox que la connexion en wi-fi d'imprimantes pose problème. :rateau:

Je n'ai plus de Freebox donc je ne me souviens plus exactement comment ça marche. Mais si c'est possible, essayez d'ajouter l'adresse Mac de l'imprimante dans la liste des adresses Mac autorisées par la box.


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2008)

salut.

sur le principe :
- l'imprimante wifi aura une adresse IP donc elle doit partager le même réseau => on se  limite au réseau wifi de base
- l'imprimante wifi, pour pouvoir être jointe au réseau doit pouvoir s'y authentifier => lors de l'installation on doit pouvoir choisir le réseau, le type de cryptage et donner une clé.

la méthode est là :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&rule=24179&product=3418707


----------



## estomak (9 Octobre 2008)

merci pour vos réponses! 
Ca marche enfin, après une nuit de casse tête, avec la méthode de da capo.


----------



## estomak (9 Octobre 2008)

Djangonico a dit:


> Bonjour, je galère depuis un mois avec mon hp 4390, et j'ai trouvé ça, si ce post peut aider:
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8111460&#8111460
> En tous cas, la manip m'a l'air bonne, car moi depuis je communique en wifi avec mon tout en un (scan et copie) même si j'arrive pas à imprimer!!! Mais c'est une autre (pas sûr) histoire.



tu devrais jetter un coup d'oeil à la soluce de Hp de da capo!. la ou je péchais moi, c'est que j'avais pas remis l'imprimante aux réglages wifi initiaux.


----------

